# GS Cookies, Larry, Grape OG



## Dman1234 (Feb 26, 2015)

So im doing some work and cleaning out the spaces so I thought I would do a journal of what im going to flower under my LED.

*This is Girl Scout Cookies about a week of 12/12
View attachment 100_2032.jpg


View attachment 100_2034.jpg


This is one of my Larry about 2 weeks away from going into 12/12
View attachment 100_2024.jpg


This is Grape OG about 5 weeks before it goes into 12/12* it had some issues but it has recovered and doing well now
View attachment 100_2022.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 26, 2015)

That larry looks full, nice veg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 26, 2015)

YAY Dman, those look really happy and healthy, i am glad your doing a  journal, it just isn't right when you aren't here.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 26, 2015)

nice lineup D...  ill tag along man...  :48:


----------



## pcduck (Feb 27, 2015)

Sweet....be checking you out


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 27, 2015)

checking in. Looking good Dman :aok:


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2015)

I see I am late to the Party...  Nice lineup. Whose GS is that?  Clone only or beans?  

Green Mojo.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone, I will update this one every week or two.

HL, all these seeds are from Cali Connection. I actually ordered the GS on your suggestion, I was ordering some Larry and wanted some other stuff so I started a thread asking everyone "what would you order?" and you said anything with cookies in it is hot right now, so I ordered a few of them.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks everyone, I will update this one every week or two.
> 
> HL, all these seeds are from Cali Connection. I actually ordered the GS on your suggestion, I was ordering some Larry and wanted some other stuff so I started a thread asking everyone "what would you order?" and you said anything with cookies in it is hot right now, so I ordered a few of them.



Gotcha...I remember that thread now.  It will be interesting to see just what Cali Connection did with the GS.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 4, 2015)

It looks like I will get 2 out of 3 with the GSC clones I took,  2 will be plenty, I havent grown this before so not sure if i even want clones of it but the mother is 15 days into flower so I will know more soon, based on growth I want to keep her but still need a smoke report to see if she is worth the space.

View attachment 20150304_120102.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks like we get to see a few different batches of cookies, I'm running the CBD Crew fem GSC. She was a bit of a pita to germ, 2:6, but they seem to be begging really nice, heard the same reports on cloning her too.


----------



## Locked (Mar 4, 2015)

Congrats on the clones throwing roots. Always nice to be able to hang on to a cut.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 8, 2015)

2 out of 3 GSC clones made it and are ready to grow.

View attachment 20150308_083353.jpg


View attachment 20150308_083313.jpg


View attachment 20150308_083427.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 8, 2015)

Dman, those look so nice. Awesome. I am in a cloning slump so glad to see you rocking it.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Rose, this is my first attempt to clone in almost 2 years so im happy.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 10, 2015)

GSC Looking good heading into week 3, I added a Larry yesterday to flower, it stopped growing the last week of veg probably root bound, but it has been transplanted and should be ready to go,  I took 4 clones off of her so we will see how they do.
View attachment 20150310_102729.jpg


View attachment 20150310_102718.jpg


View attachment 20150310_102625.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 10, 2015)

I love those pink pictures of beautiful healthy girls. Just lovely.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice Job my friend.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks, The GSC are starting to fill in nicely.

View attachment 100_2049.jpg


View attachment 100_2050.jpg


View attachment 100_2051.jpg


View attachment 100_2055.jpg


View attachment 100_2057 (2).jpg


----------



## Kraven (Mar 17, 2015)

Popped in Dman to say hi and see your journal, looks like this is gonna be a good thread, I'm pulling up a chair for the show


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Kravenhead, I was sure I rotated those pics, oh well.


----------



## ston-loc (Mar 18, 2015)

Looking good dude! Jealous of all you indoor peeps. Been scrolling thread after thread and cant wait for this outdoor season to get started. Looks like you're getting to the fun part :48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 21, 2015)

ston-loc said:


> Looking good dude! Jealous of all you indoor peeps. Been scrolling thread after thread and cant wait for this outdoor season to get started. Looks like you're getting to the fun part :48:



Thanks Bro. it must be hard waiting for the OD season, but we will all be jealous of your monsters soon enough. thanks for stopping bye.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Dropped by and things are looking nice as usual.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 22, 2015)

GSC clones have been topped and are doing good.

View attachment 1427039065047.jpg


View attachment 1427039189535.jpg


View attachment 1427039164669.jpg


And Momma is doing good also.
View attachment 1427039401139.jpg

View attachment 1427039490693.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 23, 2015)

Dman! Everything is looking great in here! :aok: 

Tuning in.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks Doc.
here is a GSC doing well just short of 6 weeks and some of her clones also doing very well.

View attachment 100_2064.jpg


View attachment 100_2065.jpg


View attachment 100_2066.jpg


View attachment 100_2067.jpg


View attachment 100_2069.jpg


View attachment 100_2070.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Dman, that regular pic, no led, took my breath away. God, those leaves are perfect and the bloom is sweet.  
Not to mention how gsc smokes..taking her for up and speedy right?


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you Rose, yes up and speedy probably for the 4 main colas, then there are four secondary colas i will probably leave a little longer just so i can get to know her for the clones that will flower later.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

That is the prettiest plant ever. Love the doggie. give him a treat from rose please. and perhaps a belly rub.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

love threads filled with pics this looks to be a good place to check in on  i like how you have them all set to go into flower at separate times will make for a nice long thread green mojo to ya


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2015)

N.E.wguy said:


> love threads filled with pics this looks to be a good place to check in on  i like how you have them all set to go into flower at separate times will make for a nice long thread green mojo to ya



Thanks, while I do have a larger space im not using right now this space is for 3 plants, basically every three weeks I remove a plant for harvest and add a new plant to flower, giving each plant approx 9weeks to flower.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 29, 2015)

Wow, that GSC is looking wonderful! :aok: 

I ran a Boy Scout Cookies (from someone) and it was rather excellent!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks, while I do have a larger space im not using right now this space is for 3 plants, basically every three weeks I remove a plant for harvest and add a new plant to flower, giving each plant approx 9weeks to flower.




that seems a really good way to do that dman.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 29, 2015)

:aok::aok:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

:48:

Looking good.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 4, 2015)

A couple of these are hitting water today along with a few of my  homemade LarryXSatori cross.

View attachment 20150404_102734.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 4, 2015)

Firstly, Larry X Satori sounds to be Glory!  

Secondly, hope you get a nice pheno you like out of your G13 PE, like I was able. I love mine!  First thing I had this morning :aok:


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 4, 2015)

Thanks Doc, I had a great PEX pheno that I lost last year, hoping to find her again.
Last summer I had an OD grow and a male Satori I had missed hit a few larry,  when I think of all the seeds I left on the ground I wanna kick myself for not taking time to collect them, but I was in bear country and there were signs I wasnt alone. LOL, I picked a bunch of seeds out of the buds so we will see what I get.


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 4, 2015)

I want some PE,,,yummy. Please send care of Weedhopper BR549,,Hopper Texas.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

GSC at 8 weeks today.

View attachment 20150412_091216.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 12, 2015)

Very Nice.
Me loves me some GSC.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

Man, dman, that is nice, tight compact, and green, and beautiful. Just lovely.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks WH and Rose,

Rose it was green, the pic doesnt show it well, but she is losing here colour fast from the bottom up. There is a little amber but Im going to wait a week hoping she puts on a little more weight.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 12, 2015)

I am lousy at feeding my plants and they are usually starved to death. I never have a plant finish like that. I see the pretty coloring on the bottom. My hats off to you dman. you are a good grower.  Why do you want amber in a GSC?? All the ones i have smoked are soaring sativas?


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 12, 2015)

Its not that I want a ton of amber Rose, there are only very few and im hoping one more week will let her fatten up a bit. But I will be watching carefully and if she starts to amber fast I will chop her.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking tasty dude :aok:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 12, 2015)

Gratz Dman, nice finish. :aok:


----------



## loolagigi (Apr 12, 2015)

Dan what led are you using? What's the foot print? You like it? Can you tell me more? Looks great. Thinking of going that route. Hps is too hit for my application. Right now I'm using cfls. Thanks buddy and green MOJO common atcha.


----------



## Locked (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice....pretty squat plants.


----------



## next (Apr 14, 2015)

Heya, Dman

I'm way late for the start, but looks like im on time to see the finish. Plants look phenomenal, girl scout cookies just sounds yummy!

I really like the idea of perpetual 3 week harvests', I might have to rethink the way i'm doing things. 

Looking forward to more bud porn, and a great finish. Looks like you rocked that GSC, I like it when the leaves have that waxy finish to them, I think its a good indication of high brix levels. Keep it up Dman!

*I don't think I read how large of an area your using for your 3 week schedule , just wondering out of curiosity *


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Apr 15, 2015)

I wanna hear the smoke report. I heard real cookies should smell like soap and that's from the " cookies" crew from CA. Your plants look awesome Dman.


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 15, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

loolagigi said:


> Dan what led are you using? What's the foot print? You like it? Can you tell me more? Looks great. Thinking of going that route. Hps is too hit for my application. Right now I'm using cfls. Thanks buddy and green MOJO common atcha.



Thanks the light is the 143X3 watt from TopLed.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

loolagigi said:


> Dan what led are you using? What's the foot print? You like it? Can you tell me more? Looks great. Thinking of going that route. Hps is too hit for my application. Right now I'm using cfls. Thanks buddy and green MOJO common atcha.





next said:


> Heya, Dman
> 
> I'm way late for the start, but looks like im on time to see the finish. Plants look phenomenal, girl scout cookies just sounds yummy!
> 
> ...



Thanks the area is only 40 inches by 22 inches, three have fit in nicely, every three weeks one goes in and one comes out, I veg and clone in a seperate space.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 15, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I wanna hear the smoke report. I heard real cookies should smell like soap and that's from the " cookies" crew from CA. Your plants look awesome Dman.



Thanks, They dont smell like soap but there is a slight perfume taste when smoking a test bud i took. Not in a bad way its hard to describe but it tastes great, So i guess it could be compared with a soapy smell,  I got a great buzz off the tester and the wife really liked it.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 16, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks, They dont smell like soap but there is a slight perfume taste when smoking a test bud i took. Not in a bad way its hard to describe but it tastes great, So i guess it could be compared with a soapy smell,  I got a great buzz off the tester and the wife really liked it.



Nugs are looking killer, great smoke report too.
 Running the cbd crew GSC right now about 20 days into flip.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 17, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Nugs are looking killer, great smoke report too.
> Running the cd crew GSC right now about 20 days into flip.



Thanks, do you have a journal or any pics.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 17, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Thanks, do you have a journal or any pics.



I have the grow to jump start the new space journal I kept post pix in. But mshould really do more. View attachment image.jpg

The middle of this pic is my GSC shes 6' tall at 21 days into flip.

She on the second table from left to right, and at the end closest to the ladder side of the pic.

I'll get some better shots tonight during lights on


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 20, 2015)

Very nice everything looks great, I love a nice clean space, you have things rocking, good job.


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 20, 2015)

I am in love with the GSC, its very nice smoke. the only issue is at just under 2 oz on the first plant I WANT MORE. Her clone is about 10 days in 12/12 and put on some stretch. And the PEX at 11 days.

View attachment 100_2092.jpg


View attachment 100_2090.jpg


View attachment 100_2095.jpg


View attachment 100_2098.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have grown a lot of Larry, but never one like this, kind of disappointing, she is at week 5 of flower and is barely 2 feet tall. she is covered in trichs so i expect good smoke but every Larry I have ever grown has stretched way more than this girl.

View attachment 100_2100 (2).jpg


View attachment 100_2101.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 25, 2015)

I have never seen a short larry either... I bet you got some fire in that plant.


----------



## Norcentralorganic (Apr 25, 2015)

Good job dman, shes small but looks tasty


----------



## Dman1234 (May 2, 2015)

PEX at around 3 weeks, a few days ago she got fim'd or maybe topped, lol time will tell.

View attachment 20150502_094355.jpg


View attachment 20150502_094346.jpg


----------



## lyfespan (May 2, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> I have grown a lot of Larry, but never one like this, kind of disappointing, she is at week 5 of flower and is barely 2 feet tall. she is covered in trichs so i expect good smoke but every Larry I have ever grown has stretched way more than this girl.
> 
> View attachment 225456
> 
> ...



Did you change any feeding regiment


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 2, 2015)

lookin really nice Man! BtL


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 3, 2015)

> a few days ago she got fim'd or maybe topped, lol time will tell.



LOL, don't you hate that?! I wish I could look at the plant and say "Go FIM yourself!" and it'll just happen!


----------



## next (May 3, 2015)

Thats funny DGF, go FIM yourself! bwahaha


----------



## Grower13 (May 3, 2015)

looking good dman


----------



## Dman1234 (May 4, 2015)

lyfespan said:


> Did you change any feeding regiment



Thanks everyone, No I didnt change the feeding very much Lyfespan, It was my first Larry under LED, but I think it is more of a pheno thing that caused it to stay small. It will finnish up in the next week or two so I will post final pics soon.

DGF for me it is always an attempt at Fim, and Im successful prob 8 times out of 10, the other 2 times its a topping. .


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (May 4, 2015)

I'm about 50/50 on FIM / TOP ratio


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 5, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> PEX at around 3 weeks, a few days ago she got fim'd or maybe topped, lol time will tell.
> 
> LOL, i hate waiting to see whats gonna happen, but i guess it is kinda a surprise!
> BtL


----------



## Kraven (May 5, 2015)

I've just gotten lazy lately, its a pinched top and then super cropping to get the spread till I stake. GL on the FIM.....pia to me but to each their own


----------



## Dman1234 (May 10, 2015)

Another GSC a couple weeks into flower and a Grape OG that I beat up bad in Veg but she is coming along nicely in flower.
View attachment 20150510_112933.jpg

View attachment 20150510_112941.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 10, 2015)

Looks good Dman, steady as she goes bro.


----------



## Dman1234 (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Kraven.

*Here is the GSC*
View attachment 20150515_153433.jpg


*This is Grape OG*
View attachment 20150515_153440.jpg


*These are the Larry X Satori crosses*
View attachment 20150515_134720.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (May 15, 2015)

Looking Good Dman.
Those GSC are looking Nice bet its the nicest in the area . I have seen the GSC from the clubs. Cant wait to hear a smoke report


----------



## Dman1234 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Bro.
Here are some bud shots of the GSC
View attachment 20150526_103333.jpg


View attachment 20150526_103311.jpg


View attachment 20150526_103316.jpg


View attachment 20150526_103257.jpg


And the Grape OG

View attachment 20150526_103347.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (May 26, 2015)

looking awesome dman


----------



## Dman1234 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks G
Here is a grape og that grew really wierd it kept stretching even as all the plants around it stayed tight and squat.
View attachment 20150529_090631.jpg


View attachment 20150529_090622.jpg


----------

